# Quand les PE donnent des fruits...



## Syl32 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment vous fonctionnez en ce qui concerne les repas fournis pas les parents, notamment les fruits.
Ce matin dans le repas de N il y a 1 pomme, 2 clémentines et un kiwi . Il a 15 mois et mange des fruits, souvent sous forme de compote à midi et au goûter. Donc deux fruits suffisaient mais la maman a dû juger bon d'en mettre plusieurs pour que je choisisse....
Je lui ai déjà dit que les fruits devaient être coupés. Je lui ai déjà dit aussi que les pommes pour moi c'était non à cause de la fausse route ou alors râpées. Mais rien à faire, là tous les fruits sont entiers.
Déjà la pomme va retourner à la maison. Je lui ai donné le kiwi coupé en tous petits bouts à midi et au goûter je vais lui donner une clémentine. Mais il faut à chaque fois que je coupe tout en petits bouts parce que je trouve que c'est plus pratique et surtout j'ai peur qu'il s'étouffe.
Que faîtes-vous dans ce cas-là ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Je fournis les repas ainsi je les fais comme je juge bon de les faire


----------



## Caro35 (7 Novembre 2022)

C’est le retour de la pomme de la discorde.
5 fruits et légumes par jour 🍏🍊🍊🥝 il en manque un ☝️ 
En parler avec les parents. S’ils ont fourni tous ces fruits pour que vous fassiez un choix, il faut que ce soit clair. Ça me paraît beaucoup aussi. Ils veulent peut-être que vous prépariez une compote 😂


----------



## bidulle (7 Novembre 2022)

une pomme c'est vite épluchée mais quand on a 4 enfants en garde , que certains pleurent ou hurlent car ils ont faim et bien le temps d'épucher cette pomme parait interminable, et bien sur on ne peut pas préparer à l'avance car sinon ça s'oxyde !


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

ou une salade de fruits. Ou bien c'est pour toute la semaine. Mais il faut surtout redire que c'est du pret à l'emploi qu'ils doivent fournir sinon te laisser la charge complete des repas


----------



## bidulle (7 Novembre 2022)

> 5 fruits et légumes par jour 🍏🍊🍊🥝 il en manque un ☝️


----------



## bidulle (7 Novembre 2022)

5 fraises
5 framboises 
lol

désolé je n'arrive à pas à citer


----------



## Syl32 (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui vous avez raison. Je vais demander à cette maman ce soir pourquoi elle m'a donné tant de fruits et lui redire qu'il doivent fournir du prêt à l'emploi et non des fruits à éplucher, couper ... surtout au moment où tous les enfants ont faim, ce qui est difficilement gérable. 
J'en ai un peu assez de ces histoires. Ils ne se mettent pas deux minutes à notre place


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Et oui depuis 5 ans environ ce sont les PE qui fournissaient et cela s'est fait ainsi car perso je préfère faire les repas donc quand j'ai des fruits et parce que j'ai déjà eu des débuts d'étouffement avec la nourriture je suis très très méfiante donc je coupe tout en petits morceaux ou pour les bananes je les écrase tout simplement ... les pommes en quartiers les clémentines je coupe en 2 aussi ainsi de suite mais je précise que dernièrement je n'avais plus que 2 petits mais il est certain qu'avec plusieurs c'est plus compliqué ! déjà je pense que la maman vous a apporté les fruits pour la semaine moi ils faisaient ainsi et je gérais les repas avec ce que j'avais comme les fromages et yaourts en gros gâteaux etc ... !!! juste le repas chaud à apporter pour le reste de la semaine ! par contre, chose que je n'ai pas su IMPOSER qd ils ont voulu fournir les repas j'aurais dû augmenter mes IE pour tout ce qui en découle et le lavage des ustensiles et récipients des PE ... donc n'hésitez pas si cela est récent de demander un peu plus après tout ce n'est que justice ! à refaire je le ferais ...


----------



## Euphrasie (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Syl32,

_...Déjà la pomme va retourner à la maison_ 😂😂😂 ! J'adore ! La pomme elle est pas trop l'amie des assistantes maternelles, dirait-on... #pommedeladiscorde


Si ça peut aider dans tes prochains contrats...
Déjà dit dans le sujet Pomme de la discorde,, pour ne plus avoir à vivre et revivre voire à supporter des questionnements, des agacements, des hantises autour des fruits j'ai définitivement écrit clairement sur mon contrat :

_Les desserts et les goûters constitués de fruits frais ne seront acceptés que :
si, ils sont préalablement lavés pelés, évidés, équeutés, dénoyautés, mixés, hachés, découpés, décongelés, sucrés.

À défaut, il faudra remplacer par soit des compotes de fruits en pot ou en gourde, soit des salades de fruits en pot sous vide émanant de l'industrie alimentaires adaptés à l'âge de l'enfant._

Je peux t'assurer que depuis, je suis tranquille.

Belle soirée.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Juste pour info

J’ai reçu hier soir une famille et l’AM actuelle qui est très loin de chez moi, et dans un tout petit village, prend 5,50€ d’IN, a augmenté de 0,50€ suite à la crise actuelle.

Donc, perso je suis à 6€ et suis donc bien dans les clous comme mes collègues qui y sont déjà au moins depuis 6 ans.

Tout ça pour dire pour celles qui sont au minima, revoyez votre tarif, car très difficile de faire moins.


----------



## liline17 (8 Novembre 2022)

je vais augmenter progressivement mes IR, je n'ai plus très envie de cuisiner pour les enfants, soit ça leur donnera envie de les faire eux même, soit je les ferai, mais ça vaudra plus le coup


----------



## Syl32 (8 Novembre 2022)

Euphrasie, j'avais bien suivi le post "la pomme de la discorde" et cela m'a beaucoup parlé . Je me sens bien concernée.
J'ai suivi ton conseil et ajouté la même chose que toi dans mon contrat comme ça mes futurs PE seront au courant et surtout je pourrai plus me permettre de revenir dessus au besoin puisqu'ils seront sensés l'avoir lu et signé   
Belle journée à toutes et merci pour vos réponses. Je vois que la problématique des repas fait toujours réagir.


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, en règle général je fournis le repas à partir du moment ou l'enfant a finit sa diversification ( en raison des allergies) j'explique aux parents le pourquoi du comment que je préfère fournir mais je ne les oblige pas,certains sont réticents et préfèrent fournir je relève pas parcequ'ils changent d'avis aussitôt et puis même si ils changent pas d'avis ben tant pis!

je fais tout maison sauf les yaourts, mes repas sont variés et je m'adapte aussi à l'âge des enfants, pour ce qui est des pommes, quand ils sont en âge c'est en tranche ou quartier ça dépend de l'enfant, quand ils sont jeune et pas assez de dents je râpe finement 

quand on arrive aux fruits, ils ont chacun leur petite assiette j'épluche et je donne en même temps je leur donne comme des petits moineaux lol je fais ça aussi à la collation du matin une petite pause assis au sol et leur donne soit des fruits soit du fromage et du pain le goûter pareil

ça 'a jamais dérangé bien au contraire je trouve ce moment convivial et ça apprend aux enfants le partage et aussi que quand on a une petite faim de prendre des fruits fromage du pain et pas forçément des gateaux, même si ils ont droit à mes gâteaux maisons pour leur anniversaires lol

si j'ai des nourrissons ils mangent avant comme ça je suis dispo pour les autres et on prend notre temps à table


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Tu fais une collation le matin ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (12 Novembre 2022)

bien sur, j'ai toujours faite une collation à 10h pour ceux qui marche, ils arrivent à 7h30/8h avec le plus souvent un bib dans le ventre et encore!!! quand ils le prenne

on fait des activités ça danse ça bouge, alors une petite pause s'impose pour une collation mais ce sera comme dit plus haut toujours dans le pain/fromage/fruits ce qui se complètera au repas du midi si jamais ils  refusent ces aliments.


----------



## Couleurcafe (17 Novembre 2022)

BONJOUR LES COLLEGUES, 
Petit coup de y'en a marre....... 
C'est pas la pomme non épluchée c'est pas le steak congelé pas cuit mais mais aujourd'hui;   c'est épinards congelés et œufs dur non décortiqués!!!!! 
hier pas de fromage ni yaourts et surtout aucun commentaires....    et on nous demande de communiquer visiblement cela ne marche que dans un sens!!!!
Ceci dit il ne va pas manger les coquilles, mais les œufs repartiront tels quel, il mangera ce que j'ai préparé , suis-je trop sévère? 
Sur ce bonne journée à vous tous.


----------



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Leur as-tu déjà dit qu'il fallait que le repas arrive prêt à l'emploi ? Peut-être qu'ils ne le savent pas, même si ça me paraît logique mais bon on sait que certains parents ont une vision assez particulière du repas qu'ils fournissent pour leur enfant.

Tu dis qu'il mangera ce que tu as préparé alors non je ne te trouve pas sévère, au contraire, trop gentille parce qu'après ils se diront que si jamais il y a un problème avec la nourriture, nounou donnera son propre repas. Pourquoi faire des efforts dans ce cas-là ?
Tu fais payer le repas que tu fournis au moins j'espère !

Alors moi je décongèlerais les épinards et écalerais l'oeuf. Mais ce soir je leur rappellerais que le repas doit arriver prêt à l'emploi et que c'est la dernière fois que je le fais à leur place.


----------



## Couleurcafe (17 Novembre 2022)

Merci SYL32 je vais faire ça.


----------



## bidulle (17 Novembre 2022)

non vous n'êtes pas sévère .... le repas doit être prêt et la ça n'est pas le cas

imaginer si c'est comme ça avec les 4 enfants en garde il va vous falloir du temps et beaucoup de vaiselle et qui surveille les enfants pendant ce temps

c'est ce que je dis aux parents : "je ne fournis pas les repas car pendant que je prépare je ne peux pas surveiller les enfants "


----------



## Mimipoupina (17 Novembre 2022)

Alors une première pour moi aujourd'hui : un quart de concombre comme ça enroulé un sopalin 😳


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

je le lui rendrait en faisait l'idiote et en lui disant que je suis désolée, mais qu'un enfant ne mange pas de si gros morceaux, surtout avec la peau, mais que si elle le prépare, peut être que demain, il le voudra bien


----------



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Merci SYL32 je vais faire ça.


. Reviens nous dire si l'échange a été concluant.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Pourquoi donner votre propre repas (gratuit ?) je ne comprends pas ??? comment voulez-vous qu'ils fassent des efforts surtou si vous ne prenez rien ? si vous ne voulez pas écailler l'oeuf et décongeler les épinards soit vous le faites EXCEPTIONNELLEMENT mais en expliquant aux parents que le repas doit arriver prêt à servir et que c'est la dernière fois que vous le faites sinon retour de l'oeuf le soir !!! ici j'ai eu des oeufs durs je n'avais qu'à les couper voir mixer (car j'ai peur aux étouffements) pour les plus petits mais ils étaient écaillés ... je n'étais pas si dure avec les PE mais je faisais à ma sauce .. et si cela vous embête vraiment dites-leur que vous préférez faire vous-même les repas mais là çà va sans doute coincer si vous n'avez jamais parlé de çà avec les PE ! moi je proposais ils ne voulaient pas et bien je leur donnais ce que le PE apportait et si l'enfant ne mangeait pas TANT PIS ! à un moment il faut savoir ce que l'on veut .et ce n'est pas mon soucis !


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je sais que c'est embêtant pour certaines de devoir préparer un repas fournis, je lis (un quart de concombre ou un oeuf non écaler) par exemple ou encore si il y a de la cuisson ... mais sachez mesdames messieurs, que si les parents se plaignent à la PMI vous serez fautif  :/  

je vous dit ça non pas pour vous donner des leçons mais pour vous évitez d'avoir des ennuis.

Alors soit vous acceptez les repas fournis soit vous les refusés mais si vous les acceptés sachez que le parent a le droit de vous apporter des petites choses comme une viande crue et la faire cuire ou des oeufs crus pour oeuf brouillé ou omelette ect...ou encore crudité à épluché ou fruit ect... les produits congelés idem, sauf si bien sur l'enfant arrive à 10/11h avec un plat congelé là !! ce sera pas évident de le décongelé mais si il arrive à 8h/9 max le repas peut être décongelé pour midi

Je n'aime pas non plus être fournis dans les repas mais les parents sont en droit de fournir.


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Si pour trois ou quatre enfants dont les parents apportent les repas , je ne peux refuser de couper fruits ou légumes, cuire viande, oeuf ou poisson, décongeler avant cuisson, pourquoi nous refuser de préparer les repas de nos accueillis sur le temps de l'accueil car en fait ... cela revient au même non ?! On marche sur la tête !


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee "Alors soit vous acceptez les repas fournis soit vous les refusés mais si vous les acceptés sachez que le parent a le droit de vous apporter des petites choses comme une viande crue et la faire cuire ou des oeufs crus pour oeuf brouillé ou omelette ect...ou encore crudité à épluché ou fruit "

j'ai un avis différent car l'on précise bien que le repas qui est apporté doit être à être réchauffer et manger
vous vous rendez compte que c'est impossible si 4 enfants arrivent avec un menu différent qu'il faut cuisiner


----------



## kikine (18 Novembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> je sais que c'est embêtant pour certaines de devoir préparer un repas fournis, je lis (un quart de concombre ou un oeuf non écaler) par exemple ou encore si il y a de la cuisson ... mais sachez mesdames messieurs, que si les parents se plaignent à la PMI vous serez fautif  :/


ben non si la puer m'interdit de cuisiner sur le temps d'accueil, c'est certainement pas pour cuisiner les aliments crus apportés par les parents... que le pe se plaigne a la pmi.. ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre comme dirait "le chef"....


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si toutes les PMI ont cette position, mais dans ton cas Nanny, une fois de plus la PMI prouve qu'elle n'est pas une championne du droit du travail


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee et oui ce que dit @kikine est tout à fait juste, et j'aurais aussi dû y penser : on n'a pas le droit de cuisiner sur le temps d'accueil car on doit se consacrer aux enfants donc peut importe que les aliments viennent de chez nous ou de chez les parents le principe et le résultat est le même !


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Novembre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee "Alors soit vous acceptez les repas fournis soit vous les refusés mais si vous les acceptés sachez que le parent a le droit de vous apporter des petites choses comme une viande crue et la faire cuire ou des oeufs crus pour oeuf brouillé ou omelette ect...ou encore crudité à épluché ou fruit "
> 
> j'ai un avis différent car l'on précise bien que le repas qui est apporté doit être à être réchauffer et manger
> vous vous rendez compte que c'est impossible si 4 enfants arrivent avec un menu différent qu'il faut cuisiner





kikine a dit: 


> ben non si la puer m'interdit de cuisiner sur le temps d'accueil, c'est certainement pas pour cuisiner les aliments crus apportés par les parents... que le pe se plaigne a la pmi.. ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre comme dirait "le chef"....





bidulle a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee et oui ce que dit @kikine est tout à fait juste, et j'aurais aussi dû y penser : on n'a pas le droit de cuisiner sur le temps d'accueil car on doit se consacrer aux enfants donc peut importe que les aliments viennent de chez nous ou de chez les parents le principe et le résultat est le même !


moi je vous dis ce que m'a dit une assistante sociale, après libre à vous de vous informer à votre PMI ou pas! moi je vous dis ça pour vous avertir et non pas pour vous chauffer lol


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee vous inquiétez pas je ne chauffe pas du tout lol, je respecte le choix de chaque ass mat, mais l'on sait aussi que chaque puer/assistante sociale/pmi fait à sa sauce,


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Nanny, le problème ne vient pas de vous. Vous avez bien fait de partager cette information qui ne fait que démontrer une nouvelle fois les incohérences des obligations qui nous sont faites !


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Novembre 2022)

faites attention quand même en ce moment beaucoup de problèmes chez les assmats pour un oui ou pour un non  d'après l'inspection du travail, ils ont pleins d'appel d'assmats et d'après le ******************************************************** ils sont débordé avec des assmats qui ont des problèmes avec la pmi. 
Perso si j'ai des enfants à qui je dois préparé le repas et ça apporte du crue à cuire ou à éplucher j'appel la PMI 

là je passe en ccpd pour une histoire avec des parents que je ne voulais pas administré du doliprane d'office avant la sieste, j'aurais dû appelé la pmi je l'ai pas fait résultat des courses ce sont les parents par méchanceté qui ont appelé et m'ont bien chargé en calomnies , heureusement que la méchanceté se retourne toujours sur celui qui la donne ils se sont contredit sur pas mal de choses et par écrit en +, la PMI ainsi que les personnes qui seront présentent au ccpd trouve mes arguments cohérents et me rassurent que tout va bien se passé 

mais voilà quoi!! ça n'empêche qu'ils m'auront bien fait ch..s ils se sont acharnés sur moi bien comme il faut jusqu'à dire que je savais pas faire un biberon cette histoire m'a bien démonté


----------



## bidulle (18 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee c'est dingue votre histoire ! il y a vraiment des parents complètement space !

j'espère que votre ccpd se passera bien


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

tu va certainement être blanchie de ces accusations, mais en attendant, ils t'ont calomnié et tu va perdre une journée de salaire si ce n'est plus.
Je me demande si dans un cas comme celui ci, je ne porterai pas plainte au commissariat pour calomnie ayant entrainé des conséquences et demander réparation, car la PMI ne réparera rien du tout.


----------



## nanny mcfee (19 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> tu va certainement être blanchie de ces accusations, mais en attendant, ils t'ont calomnié et tu va perdre une journée de salaire si ce n'est plus.
> Je me demande si dans un cas comme celui ci, je ne porterai pas plainte au commissariat pour calomnie ayant entrainé des conséquences et demander réparation, car la PMI ne réparera rien du tout.


bonjour liline
oui après le ccpd je m'occuperais pour déposé une plainte contre eux, là pour le moment je me concentre sur le ccpd, on m'a renouveler mon agrément je l'ai eu hier et en retard il a fallu que je les appelle 

la déléguée m'a dit qu'ils faisaient exprés de le bloqué et que j'avais bien fait de les appelés, ils mettent aussi du temps à répondre pour ma demande de copie et de vue sur mon dossier administratif (8 jours )pareil je relance,enfin bref!!! non la pmi n'est pas de notre coté, rare ou on tombe sur des personnes humaines ...


----------



## liline17 (19 Novembre 2022)

tu as bien raison de ne pas te laisser faire, avec l'expérience, et les témoignages du forum, on voit qu'ils abusent des AM qui font le dos rond en pensant qu'on leur en sera reconnaissante, alors que montrer qu'on a de la ressource les calme un peu.
Les tueurs en série ont le droit d'avoir un avocat pour les défendre, de connaitre leur chef d'accusation et d'avoir une copie de leur dossier, nous sommes moins bien traitées alors que souvent, nous sommes innocentes des accusations portées, il n'y a que la PMI pour soutenir l'agresseur et flinguer les victimes.
 Je comprend que l'intêret de l'enfant doit primer, mais pas aveuglément.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Novembre 2022)

Nanny les PE ont le droit de fournir mais alors que les repas soient bien préparés et équilibrés et si ils ne le sont pas on est d'accord pour qu'on s'en fiche à ce moment-là de ce que les petits mangent ??? en tout cas les dernières années cela a été ainsi pour moi ... une collègue impose de fournir elle-même moi çà s'est fait ainsi mais pas à ma demande car j'adorais faire à manger et sur mon temps de travail parce que cela faisait partie de mon travail et même pour moi et mon mari c'est sur mon temps de travail (pendant la sieste des petits ou pdt qu'il joue à côté de moi en jeux libres derrière ma barrière !) accueil familial qui se perd malheureusement ... bien contente de finir cela ne correspond plus à mon idée de ce que qu'est ce métier dorénavant ...


----------



## Couleurcafe (19 Novembre 2022)

BONSOIR à tous et toutes, je vois que le sujet à beaucoup fait réagir et je vous en remercie.
J'ai eu une discussion avec le PE sur les repas et elle a compris mon point de vue enfin je pensais car le lendemain il y avait 2 crêpes surgelées et des petits pois sortis de la boîte!!!!!!!  passe encore les petits pois mais les crêpes c'est meilleures poêlée non!!! et ben moi je les ai uniquement fait chauffé.   Voilà j'ai fait de mon mieux   maintenant c'est elle qui décide du repas de son enfant et à moi de le donner comme il arrive!!!!
JE VOUS SOUHAITE UN BON WEEKEND ET VIVE LES ASSMAT


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bravo couleurcafé vous avez essayé le dialogue qui encore une fois n'a pas fonctionné !!! à méditer ...


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> tu as bien raison de ne pas te laisser faire, avec l'expérience, et les témoignages du forum, on voit qu'ils abusent des AM qui font le dos rond en pensant qu'on leur en sera reconnaissante, alors que montrer qu'on a de la ressource les calme un peu.
> Les tueurs en série ont le droit d'avoir un avocat pour les défendre, de connaitre leur chef d'accusation et d'avoir une copie de leur dossier, nous sommes moins bien traitées alors que souvent, nous sommes innocentes des accusations portées, il n'y a que la PMI pour soutenir l'agresseur et flinguer les victimes.
> Je comprend que l'intêret de l'enfant doit primer, mais pas aveuglément.


dieu merci!!! j'ai des lettres de parents de "reconnaissance de mon travail" passé mais aussi les derniers à qui j'ai fait appel et sont des amis maintenant, à la fin des contrats j'avais organisé un goûté pour que les enfants se revoient et parlent de leur rentrée, un des parent m'ont dit <<bon maintenant qu'on travaille plus ensemble on peut se tutoyés>> lol  j'ai toujours eu de bonne relation avec les parents, même si on se comprenait pas sur certaines choses on arrivait toujours à se démêlé et tout rentré dans l'ordre, en général l'incompréhension est toujours autour des ordonnances , les parents comprennent pas pourquoi il faut une ordonnance pour une crème acheté en supermarché...


alors la pmi me disait, que quand un parent porte plainte, ils sont obligé de faire passé l'assmat en ccpd même si l'assmat est innocente c'est la procédure obligatoire. 

En tout les cas cette histoire m'a faite prendre plus de connaissance, comme par exemple quand on a une visite de la pmi, on a le droit de demandé à voir notre dossier administratif pour avoir un oeil sur ce qu'elles ont noté dans leur visite et il est fortement conseillé de le faire

parceque souvent ce qu'elle note n'est pas la réalité et il faut réagir tout de suite .


angèle1982 a dit: 


> Nanny les PE ont le droit de fournir mais alors que les repas soient bien préparés et équilibrés et si ils ne le sont pas on est d'accord pour qu'on s'en fiche à ce moment-là de ce que les petits mangent ??? en tout cas les dernières années cela a été ainsi pour moi ... une collègue impose de fournir elle-même moi çà s'est fait ainsi mais pas à ma demande car j'adorais faire à manger et sur mon temps de travail parce que cela faisait partie de mon travail et même pour moi et mon mari c'est sur mon temps de travail (pendant la sieste des petits ou pdt qu'il joue à côté de moi en jeux libres derrière ma barrière !) accueil familial qui se perd malheureusement ... bien contente de finir cela ne correspond plus à mon idée de ce que qu'est ce métier dorénavant ...



moi il y a un truc qui m'interroge ,j'ai quelques années d'hotelleries donc le respect de la chaîne du froid et l'hygiène ça me connaît.

La question est;  si l'aliment apporté est mal conservé (viande/poisson ect crue) ou plat préparé ect et que l'enfant fait une intoxication alimentaire, qui en est responsable ? qu'est ce qui prouve que l'aliment est venu comme ça de chez les parents ou que c'est chez l'assmat ? rien ne le prouve!

un aliment peut aussi être trimballé sur une surface pas propre avant d'être apporter ... je poserais la question à la PMI 

cette histoire m'a rendu méfiante malheureusement


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> . bien contente de finir cela ne correspond plus à mon idée de ce que qu'est ce métier dorénavant ...


eh oui!! je savais pas qu'en faisant ce métier je serais emmené à être agent administratif, comptable, avocat, inspecteur, psychologue et médecin mdrrrr!!!


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Novembre 2022)

Ah le coup des crêpes surgelées... moi j'ai déjà des bâtonnets de poisson pané surgelé alors j'ai mis au micro-onde comme le reste ... immangeable évidemment ! Tant pis, moi je me prend plus la tête, le soir je dis juste il a pas aimé donc il a pas mangé son poisson


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

@Mimipoupina  les bâtonnets de poisson au micro onde ?!!!!!!!  désolé de vous dire ça mais c'est irrespectueux pour l'enfant je vous trouve dure ça vous aurait rien coûté de le mettre dans une poêle avec une petite noisette de beurre ou un filet d'huile.

soit vous refusez d'être fournis en repas, soit vous acceptez et donné correctement à mangé à l'enfant, il a pas à subir votre humeur en plus vous laissé un enfant sans mangé , que vous vous prenez plus la tête est un fait mais de là à ne pas faire votre travaille pour lequel vous êtes payé est une faute.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

ça m'est arrivée d'avoir des PE ch...t mais jamais au grand jamais l'enfant en pâtie je préfère rompre le contrat si un jour je devais en arrivé là ou encore mieux! changé de métier


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Novembre 2022)

Je ne travaille pas dans mon lieu d'habitation donc oui je n'ai qu'un micro-onde pour le réchauffage... de plus évidemment qu'il n'avait pas que ça dans son assiette, il a juste laissé le poisson, il a mangé son entrée son accompagnement et son dessert ! Ma pmi interdit qu'on cuisine sur nos heures de travail donc hors de question que je fournisse les repas


----------



## Syl32 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Mimipoupina, les parents le savent que tu n'as qu'un micro-onde pour réchauffer ?
Si oui c'est effectivement inadmissible de leur part de t'amener quand même un poisson pané congelé. Tu leur en as parlé ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

Mimipoupina a dit: 


> Je ne travaille pas dans mon lieu d'habitation donc oui je n'ai qu'un micro-onde pour le réchauffage... de plus évidemment qu'il n'avait pas que ça dans son assiette, il a juste laissé le poisson, il a mangé son entrée son accompagnement et son dessert ! Ma pmi interdit qu'on cuisine sur nos heures de travail donc hors de question que je fournisse les repas


il y a une différence en cuisiné et balancé un bâtonné de poisson dans une poêle si vous avez un micro onde vous pouvez aussi installé une plaque de cuisson électrique qui fait grill comme une plancha certaines mesure à peine 30/40 cms 

ou on s'équipe correctement pour répondre aux besoins ou on s'abstiens!

ou mieux encore, dire aux parents clairement qu'un micro onde est fait pour chauffer et non pour cuire les aliments et encore moins un poisson pané cru ou prêt cuit (c'est pongeux et in mangeable )


----------



## bidulle (22 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee la pmi interdit de cuisiner sur le temps de travail ! donc @Mimipoupina n'a pas d'autres solutions que de ne faire que du réchauffage ! et ce n'est pas l'enfant qui subit l'humeur de l'ass mat mais l'enfant qui subit ce que font ses parents c'est à dire donner un repas prêt à être manger !

[[ ne pas faire votre travaille pour lequel vous êtes payé est une faute ]] c'est totalement faut car l'ass mat n'est pas payé pour faire les repas, mais juste pour le donner ! elle n'est pas chef dans un resto là oui on doit faire la cuisine !


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Novembre 2022)

Bien entendu que les parents le savent c'est dit et répété en entretien et surtout c'est dans le pièce où ils entrent ... il y a un frigo, un évier et un micro-onde !  Donc s'ils m'ont fourni un poisson pané surgelé c'est qu'ils savaient très bien comment il serait préparé, je ne vais certainement pas m'équiper d'une plaque de cuisson pour leur manquement 😂


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee la pmi interdit de cuisiner sur le temps de travail ! donc @Mimipoupina n'a pas d'autres solutions que de ne faire que du réchauffage ! et ce n'est pas l'enfant qui subit l'humeur de l'ass mat mais l'enfant qui subit ce que font ses parents c'est à dire donner un repas prêt à être manger !


mettre un poisson pané dans une poêle n'est pas considéré comme cuisiné

l'enfant n'a pas à subir ni de l'assmat ni de ses parents, mais jamais je donnerais un truc dégueu à l'enfant parceque les parents s'entêtent , je préfère être franche avec eux, leur dire que je n'ai pas de plaque de cuisson, que la PMI me l'interdit, et leur enfant n'aura pas sa viande ou poisson parceque je refuse de le mettre au micro onde

et j'en informe la PMI 

que d'agir comme le fait mimipoupina en écrivant je cite 

<<. moi j'ai déjà des bâtonnets de poisson pané surgelé alors j'ai mis au micro-onde comme le reste ... immangeable évidemment ! Tant pis, moi je me prend plus la tête, le soir je dis juste il a pas aimé donc il a pas mangé son poisson>>

elle reconnait que c'est immangeable mais le donne quand même alors non désolé! c'est un manque de respect, elle cherche pas de solution pour le bien être de l'enfant alors que c'est une de nos priorités


bidulle a dit: 


> [[ ne pas faire votre travaille pour lequel vous êtes payé est une faute ]] c'est totalement faut car l'ass mat n'est pas payé pour faire les repas, mais juste pour le donner ! elle n'est pas chef dans un resto là oui on doit faire la cuisine !


du moment qu'elle accepte ça fait partie de son boulot elle est payé pour donner le repas aux enfants si maintenant elle se fait fournir il faut qu'elle soit directive avec les parents et d'exiger des repas cuits prêt à réchauffer uniquement.


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Le parent veut fournir le repas donc à LUI de faire cuire les aliments et à l'assistante maternelle de le réchauffer uniquement.


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Le parent veut fournir le repas donc à LUI de faire cuire les aliments et à l'assistante maternelle de le réchauffer uniquement.


voilà on est d'accord!


----------



## bidulle (22 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee et bien si l'on ne donnait que ce qui est bon aux enfants parmi ce que nous fournit les parents et bien je peuix vous dire que kls enfants n'auraient pas grands choses à manger !!!

c'est dit d'une façon claire net et précise que le repas doit être prêt juste à réchauffer, que l'ass mat ne fournit rien, si les parent n'en tiennent pas compte on n'a pas vraiment de solution, appeler la pmi ça me fait bien rire, pour que ça se retourne contre l'ass mat (et ça c'est du vécu par certaines !) non merci !


----------



## bidulle (22 Novembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 

[[ si maintenant elle se fait fournir il faut qu'elle soit directive avec les parents et d'exiger des repas cuits prêt à réchauffer uniquement. ]]

si vos pe sont respectueux de ce que vous leur dites, et bien c'est top .... malheureusement ça n'est pas le cas de tous les parents !


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Novembre 2022)

Ils ne peuvent pas me dire qu'ils ne savaient pas car c'est même inscrit au contrat, l'assistante maternelle ne fournit pas les repas, ils seront donc apportés par les parents tous les matins en veillant à respecter la chaîne du froid et ils devront être uniquement à réchauffer au micro-onde ou chauffe biberon !  C'est clair donc si on me met 2 bâtonnets de poisson surgelés dans un tupperware c'est qu'ils ont prévu que ça serait "cuit" au micro-onde et pas juste réchauffé (sinon ils l'auraient poêlé eux-mêmes avant)


----------



## nanny mcfee (22 Novembre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee et bien si l'on ne donnait que ce qui est bon aux enfants parmi ce que nous fournit les parents et bien je peuix vous dire que kls enfants n'auraient pas grands choses à manger !!!


il y a une différence entre jugé qu'un repas préparé par les parents n'est pas bon et rendre immangeable un repas puis le donner à l'enfant sachant qu'il est immangeable et dire "je me prend plus la tête"  je crois qu'on se comprend pas!


bidulle a dit: 


> c'est dit d'une façon claire net et précise que le repas doit être prêt juste à réchauffer, que l'ass mat ne fournit rien, si les parent n'en tiennent pas compte on n'a pas vraiment de solution,


si il y a une solution simple, LE RENDRE et dire que je n'ai pas de plaque de cuisson et qu'on met pas un bâtonné surgelé au micro onde


bidulle a dit: 


> appeler la pmi ça me fait bien rire, pour que ça se retourne contre l'ass mat (et ça c'est du vécu par certaines !) non merci !


non justement! dire à la pmi << que le parent me fournis des aliments crue alors que je n'ai pas le droit de cuisinés>> 

je vois pas en quoi ça peut se retourné contre vous parcontre si le parent vous précèdes et appel la pmi là, ça pourra se retourné contre vous et il pourra dire ce qu'il veut


----------



## liline17 (22 Novembre 2022)

et si c'était un choix des PE de ne pas poeler le poisson? peut être qu'ils pense que le beurre frit n'est pas bon pour la santé, qui sommes nous pour juger de ce genre de position?
Nanny, en toute franchise et respect, je te trouve dure envers notre collègue, elle n'a pas a installer une plaque de cuisson, dans un espace de jeux, sinon, au niveau de la sécurité, ça va poser pleins de problèmes, elle n'a certainement pas assez de place pour installer en plus une barrière de sécurité pour empêcher les enfants de mettre la main sur la plaque chaude, et tout ça pour un manque d'investissement des PE?
J'ai eu des PE qui me donnaient du raisin que je devais épépiner et éplucher grain par grain, là aussi, tu penses que j'aurai du le faire?
Pour un PE à qui j'ai proposé de faire les repas mais qui bien que d'un bon niveau social économique, cherchait à faire des économies sur tout?


----------



## Marie06 (22 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour tu as totalement raison Liline ! Si on devait appeler la pmi chaque fois qu il y a un problème avec le repas, on serait pas sorties de l auberge. J ai deux parents qui fournissent le repas. Ce n' est parfois ni équilibré, ni appétissant. Tanpis c est leur choix. Je fournis le repas pour le troisième enfant en accueil._


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Déjà chez moi il n'y a pas de nounou corvéable mais une assistante maternelle pro de la petite enfance. De plus j'ai un prénom et un nom de famille. 
Ensuite, je demande à la maman de retourner chercher un déjeuner. Si la réponse est non, pas le temps ....et bien je ne laisse pas cet enfant mourir de faim au déjeuner mais je facture bien cher le repas 10 euros minimum. De plus, rappelez à votre employeur que nous ne devons pas cuisiner en présence des enfants sur notre temps d'accueil. Cette situation ne devra donc pas de renouveller. Dites à la maman de toujours prévoir un plat préparé du commerce en secours dans ses placards en cas de retard le matin. Il y a toujours une solution qui n'impactera pas l'assistant maternel.  Gageons que cette maman n'y reviendra pas à ce prix là où plus ! 
Je ne change rien aux indemnités d'entretien sauf si temps de présence supérieur à celui prévu au contrat ou au planning.


----------



## Zazie (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, à la lecture de tous les posts, je me réjouis à chaque fois d avoir arrêté ce métier depuis septembre dernier. J ai été en conflit également avec des PE, tenez vous bien, parce que j etais en CP en août et qu ils devaient quand mm me payer !( année incomplete)....
Perso, la retraite sonne dans 2 ans et d'ici là...ba ! Aucun contrat ne me conviendra... je suis une vieille lol, vieille école de travail avec accueil familial et tutti quanti, ce qu on m impose aujourd'hui ne me convient plus. Que ce soit les PE, la PMI, tous m ont dégoûtée de ce travail que, pourtant j adorais.
Bonne chance à toutes les nouvelles. Je me rappelle d une conversation avec mon ancienne puer (retraite) qui m à souhaité une bonne continuation en insistant sur : " je ne sais pas à quelle sauce vous allez être mangées, mesdames, mais vous serez devorees toutes crues" ....
Belle journée


----------

